# Luther :Man between God and the Devil



## s.morris (Apr 10, 2010)

I was curious if anyone has read this and can give a good review of the book. I have the opportunity of studying under Heiko Oberman's disciple for a class or two and was wondering how he handled Luther. I know this is on a few of the more liberal seminaries reading requirements. Just wanted any good information available.


----------



## Herald (Apr 10, 2010)

Samuel,

Please click on the following link and establish your board signature. Thank you. 

Signature requirements


----------

